# Ca deficiency ( with photos) in Glossostigma



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello.

I have a problem with Glossostigma that is puzlling me for a week now. Resuming the story, I had some Glossostigma emersed in a container and I decided to plant my last layout with it. After a week the new leafs became lighter and lighter until, for a wek now, the new leaves grow completelly white, like a white sheet. I have planted Glossostigma for two weeks and a haf now. At first I thought it could be the plant evolving from emerse to submerse form but I don´t think it would last this long. Excluding this manifestations, the plant runners are still developping and the plant is covering the foreground at a good speed. The tank has 4 weeks.

This has never happend to me before. Never seen this manifestations on plants before.

My parameters are:

Tank volume - 37 G

pH - 6.8

NO3 - 20 ppm ( I don´t dose it)

K - I stop adding it a week ago. I was dosing 1 ppm/day

Mg - 1 ppm/day

PO4 - don´t know ( don´t have a test kit)

gH - don´t know ( don´t have a test kit)

kH - 6 dKH

CO2 - pressurized

I have begun to dose with Flourish some days ago and noticed new healthy leafs on Eleocharis minima and acicularis. I will increase dosage in a few days as I have begun only with 3 drops, fearing an algae boom ( I already have some algae on Eleocharis older leafs due, I think, to high levels of NO3)

Do you think I should buy a gH test kit to be more accurate? What do you guys thinkof my problem?

Thank you for your time.

Regards,

André


----------

